# Cesarean Birth Support Thread November & December 2005



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi everyone,

This thread is for support only and is for all who want to give support to women who have had cesarean births or planning cesarean births for whatever reason. This is not a thread on whether or not cesareans are necessary, etc.

For those interested, past cesarean birth support threads include birth plans, including my own. It can also be found on my blog under Cesarean Goddess posts.

Take time to just check in and say hi, even if lurking!

Kim


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

On the last thread a poster asked if anyone was having recurring problems with adhesions.

I do have some tenderness on the right side but not sure if its adhesions or not. I have a pulling sensation on that side for sure, especially when I get up from a sitting position. There is not pain, just pulling. I think this is from doing too much after my surgery this time.

I can't stress enough (even to myself) that when having any type of abdominal surgery you need to take the time to recover. Let things go, get help, and take care of you. When you do too much you can cause adhesions.

Kim


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello...I'm now almost 4 weeks post-cesarean. I'm feeling pretty good, a lot better than last time (this was my 2nd) and my scar has pretty much stopped hurting and pulling. There's a red part in the middle but it doesn't hurt so I'm not really concerned...not sure what an adhesion is so I guess I haven't had problems with them.

Emotionally I also feel a lot better about this c-section than my last. It was totally our choice, so I can't blame the docs or my mw or anything. I was very glad it was scheduled because we were so rested and ready for it. But I have discovered I'm sad about two things. One, that I never have (and probably never will) gone into labor. I wanted the experience of my body doing that and working through it with dh. Two, that I didn't get to push at all, either time, or push a baby out. But other than those I'm pretty much at peace, because I feel like we waited as long as we could and did all that we could short of, as someone said, going into the woods and not returning until I had a baby.

So...that got long but I am definitely still processing the birth.

The baby is doing great though and we are really enjoying him. He is very calm and sleeps tons, compared to dd. My dh is on leave for a few more weeks (6 weeks total, which has been incredible) and ITA with recognizing that major surgery takes a while to recover from...I am trying to rest up while dh is still home because I know without him it'll be craziness.

Anyway take care and I'm glad this thread is here.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I've read a lot of these threads but not posted much -- I am still so conflicted and hurting about my c-section that it's hard to talk about. You can read our story here You strong mamas are awesome inspiration though!

However, I do have a question. I am 14 weeks post-section and still kind of sore. It's not on the incision at all -- that feels pretty normal -- but for about 2-3 inches above it along the right side. It's tender -- like a bruise -- and I have very little sensation in the skin there. Is that normal? It still takes my breath away if DD1 barrels into me for a hug. I really want to start running again, but the bouncing of my pp belly really hurts in that spot.







Should I be concerned?

Thanks in advance, everyone!
-Debi


----------



## girligirlmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi! I'm new to this area. I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the correct place so please forgive me if I need to move it.

I've had 3 cesareans, the last two were attempted VBACs. My first baby 1999 was breech and at the time I believed I almost had no choice so I "fought" to wait at least until his due date to schedule a cesarean birth. Ds6 was born 9lbs. 10.5 oz.

The second two (2001, 2003) were with midwives and different ones each time. I even changed midwives at 40 weeks with #2 to help ensure a VBAC and after 67 hours of prodromal and then somewhat regular but very slow progressing labor I accepted the fact that dd4 was "stuck" and opted for the cesarean. She was my biggest at 10 lbs. 3 oz., 41 weeks (I did not adjust my due date based on ovulation). Ds2 was born after only 12 hours of labor because the accepting midwife/head of the group was not on call and the other "cut me off" after 12 hours and I just accepted that he would be born on that day, might as well have a cesarean if no one would support me anymore. He was 10 lbs. 1 oz at 38 1/2 weeks. (I had adjusted his due date based on ovulation).

Now I am pregnant with #4 (about 7.5 weeks based on ovulation, 9 weeks based on LMP) and I am hesitant to schedule an appt with a provider because I feel like I have no choice but to have a cesarean. In the past two birth I was in search of that supportive midwife who would help me. Part of me is relieved and part of me is sad. I am used to "fighting" for what I want (VBAC) and now I am trying to figure out what I want in a provider. I am also feeling weird becauase in my other pregnancies I was sick by now, but I am not. I am breastfeeding two of mine still, dd4 (once a day) and ds 2(once or twice a day). Ds2 has severe food allergies and is allergic to 18 foods (and/or categories) so I do not eat anything he is allergic to. I've cut out dairy, soy, egg, wheat, peanuts and all other nuts, shellfish, beef, and several other foods. I don't know if this is why I don't feel mornig/all day sickness and why I did so strongly with im since he is sooo allergic. I worry that something is wrong so I've been hoping to feel sick so I can feel "normal" for me.

I feel like my biggest hope for this birth is to not schedule a cesarean but get one once I go into labor. I think I am okay with that. Is this realistic with OBs? I am in central NJ. I have had long periods in the past and I know about "fertile" mucous so I know my ovulation is usually 20 - 21 days post lmp instead of the 10-14 so I think I will adjust my lmp date to the equivalent.

I have 3 children. This is likely my last birth. I am 40. My mom used to take my other children for me but she died in 2004 of cancer. My dad died in 1991. My neighbor who also used to take my kids right away until my mom showed up moved away this summer. My ds2 is food allergic to 18 foods and I hesitate to let him stay with friends who have other children because his diet is so restricted and our house is safe for him, he does not yet realize he is allergic. I'm thinking a birth close to home (two hospitals, 5-8 miles away) would probably be the best situation for us. My sister is a teacher so if this baby comes after school is out she could help with my kids but she lives an hour away and doesn't get the food allergy thing.

There is a doctor (Grabelle) about 2-3 miles from me and I went to his office when pregnant with dd but I never met him. I only saw the midwife who left his office I followed her to the new office. I actually left her at 40 weeks. I did not like his office staff, or more specifically his wife, who charged me for their drawing blood even though my insurance said they could not but I found out after the fact. The only other doctor I was considering is an 35 minutes away and the birth would be an hour away instead of 10 minutes. He has a former homebirth midwive in his office and he supports other homebirth midwives as backup.

Anyone else feel reluctant even though a cesarean makes sense?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence*
I can't stress enough (even to myself) that when having any type of abdominal surgery you need to take the time to recover. Let things go, get help, and take care of you.

This is one of the things I most hate about the sections. I hate having to get so much help just to get through a day. It's soooo frustrating.

I haven't been around much. I've been processing and thinking a lot. DH and I are still discussing possibly having one more baby (our last). If we do, I'm going to get a midwife and have a homebirth. I've had it with being cut open, and I'm still not convinced that _any_ of my surgeries were truly necessary. I'm sick of my doctors treating it like it's no big deal and I'm just being difficult when I want a VBAC. So...I'm out of it. No doctors, no hospitals, and barring a major emergency - no more #%*# scalpels!

I hope everybody's doing well.

girligirlmom: I can understand being hesitant. Trying to look after dd after a section was one of my worst fears last time around. And, it was awful - in some ways worse than I'd expected. I hope you can find a provider who will try to make the whole thing less traumatic.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Just checking in to say hi. Thanks Kim for starting the new thread. It's a great place for all of us to come and discuss our situations, and get answers to our problems. I've got two really LONG papers to write for school, so I just lurk around for now.....until I have a little more time.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Subscribing.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Kim-- I couldn't find your birth plan when I clicked "Cesarean Goddess Posts?"







How do you get there?


----------



## ruby slippers (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello,
just saying hi, I had my c-birth 9 months ago. Thing's are going well at the mo, more later.....


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

eilonwy - here's the link to Kim's birth plan from a previous thread....
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ght=birth+plan

It's the second response in the thread...

hope this helps


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Hi all! I have been reading this thread because of the high chance that I will end up with a Cesarean. I had a fairly traumatic V-birth with my son (induction, vacuum, etc) and from that experience, ended up becoming a labor doula and a birth advocate. So when I became pregnant with #2, I planned a Homebirth.

Everything was going great until we confirmed that the baby was breech at my 36w visit (and had suspected it before that). I have tried all the turning methods, including version and none have worked. I went through a bit of a depression when I felt backed into a corner - my DH was not comfortable with a home breech birth, my MW was very conservative and did not feel 100% comfortable (but might have considered if my DH wasnt so skittish) and I had a hard time finding a Dr around here that would not do a planned Cesarean and _only_ a planned Cesarean.

I did eventually find an OB who will give it a try. He says all his colleagues will think he is nuts, but everything seems to be in line for a successful V-birth - frank breech, head tucked, baby size, "prooven pelvis" with a 9 lb baby, etc.

But I know that if labor does not progress fairly quickly, if the baby does not descend, or there is any distress, I will end up with a Cesarean. I also know that if I go into labor when my Dr is not on call, his backups are unlikely to suport the V-birth. (Which is this weekend, so I need *stay in baby* vines til Monday







)

Its been a rough couple of weeks, but I am coming to terms with it. Its hard to loose your dream birth, as I am sure many of you can understand. I have had some friends who have given me great ideas on having as good a Cesarean as possible. I just dread the recovery time, with a newborn, a very rambunctious 4yr old who loves to climb on mommy and a DH who cant take a lot of time off work!

Anyway, thanks for this thread and for sharing your stories for those of us who are facing or have faced a Cesarean.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girligirlmom*
I feel like my biggest hope for this birth is to not schedule a cesarean but get one once I go into labor. I think I am okay with that. Is this realistic with OBs? I am in central NJ. I have had long periods in the past and I know about "fertile" mucous so I know my ovulation is usually 20 - 21 days post lmp instead of the 10-14 so I think I will adjust my lmp date to the equivalent.

I don't see why this would be a problem! But it definitely depends on the obs. My central NJ practice always has a doctor at the hospital so I can't imagine they'd care.... other than you just don't know which doctor will be there. I would definitely adjust the dates with doctors (I just posted about that in the vbac section) since I think doctors are pretty set on LMP. My current practice only allows vbacs if you go into labor by 41 weeks. After that, they want you to schedule a repeat c-s. I would definitely want to be in labor before getting a c-s. I think laboring is good for the baby.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlm194*
I would definitely adjust the dates with doctors (I just posted about that in the vbac section) since I think doctors are pretty set on LMP.

I'd also advise changing your LMP. My own doctor is very cool about such things, but when I explained to the physician doing the intake that I knew when I'd ovulated, he acted like I couldn't possibly know any such thing. I told my doctor that I'd been temping and checking mucous and he said, "Oh, you were doing natural family planning? Well, if you know when you ovulated, that will be the most accurate way to get a date..." So my LMP was one of the things that he crossed out when he drew lines through everything the intake doctor had written.


----------



## girligirlmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Well I am having my first m/c (4th pregnancy) right now so I will not be posting for awhile.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

girligirlmom -







I am so very sorry.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh no!!! I am so, so sorry!!!!! Please take care of yourself. I lost my first baby and I still feel sad when I think about my sweet angel. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

so sorry girligirlmom









fiddledebi--hi there! I remember you from the running thread. I had a little boy a month ago so our kiddos aren't too far apart. I just read your birth story and I can see why you're still processing it. It sounds a lot like my first dd's birth and I can also relate to the lack of bonding at first. It gets better, but it does take a lot of time...for me I think it took almost a year before I really felt "close" to her although she was literally on my body most of that time. I'm sorry you're going through that, it's so hard. As for the scar, in both of my c-sect's there has been one place that stayed sore longer than the rest of it. I'd say try running and if it pulls, stop, because it can make things harder in the long run. But it's normal for it to feel "weird" for that long, I think. Anyway, take care, and congratulations on your baby!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

girlgirlmom,







.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

It's tender -- like a bruise -- and I have very little sensation in the skin there.
I'm 7 months post-op and I have the same thing (also on the right side of my incision). My doctor said this type of sensation is totally normal (she isn't a surgeon though...just my regular doctor) as long as you don't have a fever or swelling along the scar. She suggested trying gentle yoga positions and scar massage to stretch out the muscles and "guts" that have gotten tight due to the surgery. Some people on this thread have mentioned that their incision area hurts more during ovulation, but at least in my case the sensation is pretty constant.

The numb feeling is due to nerve damage from the incision and may or may not improve. Some people regain sensation and others don't (one of my friends had his appendix removed 8 years ago and he still has a numb spot on his side but my dad's numb area after heart surgery went away after a year or so). I'm still hoping since the "blank spot" along my incision kind of freaks me out!


----------



## chantald (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi All
Mandalamama: I am so sorry for your loss








We took DD to a cranial sacral Dr for a few months after her long and complicated birth and she sees a chiro on occasion now, as does my son

girlgirlmom: I am so sorry for you loss









? Someone mentioned they were going to ask their Dr about very painful ovulation? Anyone get an answer on that? My ovulation pains are so bad.. I was nearly doubled over the other day... I really don't want to call my Dr unless there is a need. The pain is short lived.. I have it only 1 day.. and not all day, and 2 motrin usually take care of it completely. My periods are not any heavier than they have been since after my first baby... heavier than before I had kids..







:









Chantal


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi all, just checking in. I am now almost 28 weeks along, and hoping to VBAC this time. I am debating changing from an OB to a midwife, and switching hospitals to improve my chances, but it is all up in the air at this point. I am not really hell-bent on experiencing a vaginal birth, but I would really like to avoid the long recovery of a c/s especially since I do not have a good support system here to help me afterwards, plus I can't imagine not picking up my DS for so long after. He will just not understand, and what a way to create jealousy for his new sister when she can be picked up and he can't. Anyway, I hope to have the whole decision of where to birth made in the next several weeks.

Chantal, I always have very painful ovulation - it lasts less than a day but sometimes it hurts so much I can't stand up straight. For me this pain seems to come right when the eggs are popping, based on OPKs I have done in the past. (Like day after the OPK is positive.) It's totally normal, but not everyone gets it. The nice thing about it is if you're TTC, you know exactly when you need to act. Otherwise, it's kind of a hassle. If Motrin works for you, you're lucky - it doesn't help much for me.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I am six weeks post c/s and while I had been feeling mentally better, I have had a couple of dark days yesterday and today. I had my 6 week check up yesterday, and we talked to the doctor about VBACs. I was told that this practice does do VBACs but only for people who are candidates likely to get one, and since I never did go into labor, I probably am not a likely candidate. I think I had already decided that I would look elsewhere for a VBAC the next time around (probably not for another three years). We had been planning to have two kids, but today I am not sure that I even want to have another one. I didn't enjoy being pregnant (m/s throughout, and problems with breathing and moving around in the third tri - there was just no room for a big baby in there it seems) and then with the c-section (I DO NOT want to go through that again) and the problems I have had with nursing I just feel like I am not built for having babies. This makes me so sad. DH went out of town for work and I promised that I wouldn't sit around and cry, but I am having a tough day.
I think I will strap the munchkin on in her sling and go for a walk, that might help.


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

turtlewomyn...sorry things are rough. six weeks is *not* a long time to "get over" everything and I promise it does get better. I had a very similar experience with my dd three years ago (rough pregnancy, c-section, nursing problems) and did not know if I would want to have another baby. It took two years to be ready to even try, but my 2nd pregnancy was so much better and even though I had another c-sec it was totally different in a good way, and nursing is about a million times easier the 2nd time.

Just wanted to give you some hope...it is still so soon after your birth, mama, take it easy on yourself. I hope the walk with the sling works! Take care.


----------



## chantald (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi All
Kristen. I NEVER went into labor with my first child.. I went into labor and labored beautifuly with my second!! Don't let that OB's office policy disuade you from doing what you feel is best.









Greenmansions: Yes.. that is totally me.. sometimes it is so painful I can't stand up straight.. I wonder why I feel it now and not before?? Thanks for the reassurance

Chantal


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

turtlewomyn...give yourself time to recover and heal. Six weeks is a blink of the eye in terms of recovering from major surgery and entering into new mama-hood. Right now just try to take care of yourself (sleep as much as you can, eat well, and drink drink drink to keep your fluid levels up while nursing) and don't worry about the future (I know that's easier said than done!).

And remember, growing a baby and raising a child are skills you learn over time. The problems you've experienced over the past year don't mean you're going to have the same difficulties the next time round! And your feelings are totally normal...ask almost any mama 6 weeks after her first baby is born "so, when's the next one coming along?" and she'll probably answer something along the lines of "are you kidding?!". Take the time you need to heal and enjoy your little one!


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks y'all. the walk helped and today i feel better, although last night was rough with the nursing, dd was doing a nurse-a-thon and just constantly at it. she is not gaining weight up to her ped. expectations so i am still dealing with that. perhaps I need to concentrate on that before worrying about a VBAC or any future children


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Kristen ~ Definitely give yourself time! I was only beginning to feel more like myself physically after 6 weeks. I'm so happy to hear of your committment to breastfeeding. My dd nursed constantly for months. I couldn't even run errands b/c it seemed that she wanted to nurse all the time. Having a c-s didn't make it easier of course but statistically, c-s babies are less likely to be breast-fed and I always like beating the stats!! Hang in there!!! You are still very newly post partum. It really does improve.









PS... when you are ready, I have found the vbac forum enlightening and empowering!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, Can I just spout for a minute? I so do not want to have another c/s with my new baby. I have been looking into switching providers and hospitals to increase my chances of a successful VBAC. DH however, is not on board with this. He tells me to do what I want, but he thinks I should just schedule another c/s with my current provider and be done with it. I just don't know if I can have a successful VBAC without his support. Part of me is starting to wish he would just stay home with DS, and I go birth this baby with my doula's help at the hospital I want with the provider I want.

That news that came out yesterday about c/s rates being at an all-time high is not helping my case with him - he thinks that if so many are being done there must be a good reason, they must be safe, and he really glommed onto the statistic presented about VBAC rupture rates of 1%. Somehow all the negative things discussed in the article about c/s did not make an impression on him. It bugs me b/c normally he's a very analytical guy and takes in all the facts, but I think emotion is getting in the way of that in this case.

Anyway, I'm sure we'll work this out - we always do - but it just has me very upset the past couple of days.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe you should flat out ask him, in so many words, why his preference is for you to be cut open when that's not what you want? Would it be his preference for you to knifed by a mugger, as opposed to maybe being hit and having your purse taken? (Weird analogy, I know...but that's how I feel about it.)

Also...point out to him that preterm and low birthweight babies are also up. I don't think it's a coincidence. If I hadn't argued for so long against having my last section, they would have cut him out a full _three weeks_ before he actually arrived!! (He was a section, but not until I went into labour.)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girligirlmom*
Well I am having my first m/c (4th pregnancy) right now so I will not be posting for awhile.









I'm so sorry. Miscarriage is so hard and so many people don't seem to get that it's a major blow.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, I know a few reasons for DH's preference that I c/s again. One is that he thinks I was in too much pain last time in labor, and when I finally got the epidural I commented on how that was the way to go. He thinks I will cave and get it again, and then end up with a c/s anyway. Note I was in labor for 80 hours, I got the epi after about 55-60 hours of 5-15 minute apart contractions. I think I did pretty darn well waiting that long, and if this birth is anything closer to "normal" length, then I should be able to take it.

He also thinks that it will be easier on everyone, still worried about who is going to watch DS if things drag out again and who would help us while I recover if I end up in a c/s unplanned. He also thinks my OB will do what's best for me, let me labor or push a c/s if it's warranted. I think she will push a c/s before I am ready to consider one, or before it's medically necessary.

Anyway, like I said this will all settle out. I just wish I had his clear support and his usual rational perspective.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, I don't know how you coped with your c-section, emotionally. I think that if my dh suggested that I opt for an "elective" repeat, I'd smack him. But, I also know that, for whatever reasons, I cope with it _really_ badly on a psychological level.

And, you could mention to him that I had my third one this summer. Everything feels weird, compared to my first two. The numbness is over a larger area, my bladder sensation is still not back (3.5 months and counting), the incision got infected...it's been pretty unpleasant. And, all three of my recoveries have been different. If he's counting on the easier time of it that women supposedly have if they don't labour first...the one time I did that (my second) was my most traumatic emotionally, _and_ the only time I've had scar pain that last beyond the six weeks...for about 6-8 months, in fact.

Feel free to disregard my above post...I'm having a very down, angry and bitter week.


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Mama's. I keep forgetting to post here. No issues here, just wondering why my c/s scar is fading faster than all these stretch marks.... ahh..** actually I know the reason, it's my cheap irish skin...

also started noticing I'm getting more sensation back around incision site. I'm 7 1/2 mths post-op..


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlewomyn*
thanks y'all. the walk helped and today i feel better, although last night was rough with the nursing, dd was doing a nurse-a-thon and just constantly at it. she is not gaining weight up to her ped. expectations so i am still dealing with that. perhaps I need to concentrate on that before worrying about a VBAC or any future children









Hi there. Your dd is probably building up the milk supply, they do this at 2 weeks, 4,(in preparation for the 6 wk growth spurt) 8-10 and thereabouts in prep for the 3 mo growth spurt. They will slow down when the amount increases, and it will. I wouldn't go to the ped quite so often, maybe you have another person who is more bf friendly? Or a lactation consultant? Sounds like you are perfectly normal, and the baby is too. Sometimes it takes awhile for the milk supply to really get going good, because you might be sensitive from the surgery. Keep drinking lots of fluids, and rest, and let the baby get the hindmilk(the fatty part after the first 5 min or so...) Hope that helps.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I posted this at the very end of the Oct thread (on Nov 2!) but am posting it again here in the hopes that an unexpectedly positive c-birth story will hearten those perhaps facing their first c-birth (maybe with as much fear as I felt)
.
I am amazed I ended up feeling great about our son's cesaerean birth, but I totally do. For me the reason for trying for homebirth was mainly that I am totally terrified of being in a hospital at all, so when a homebirth midwife fired me as a patient at 11w because of 1 HBP reading (induced by her insistence on using a too-small cuff) and said I would HAVE to have this baby in a hospital & probably go on BP meds for the rest of my life, I FLIPPED. Like realizing that had I known I might birth in a hospital I never would have conceived flipped.

Well, that was going to get me nowhere. Eventually I calmed down, found a better midwife who used the right size BP cuff, & had an uneventful pregnancy. But I realized I had better get myself together in case I did somehow end up in the hospital. I made friends w/several NP midwives, went to a homeopath to find my global remedy, saw a hypnotherapist, & went back to my regular therapist for several sessions. I made sure I had massages & adjustments, & did all the exercises in "Birthing from Within." I read every word on plus-sizepregnancy.com. I started maternity leave a few weeks early. I had a consult w/the birth-friendly OB lady who consults w/the homebirth midwives in our area, & toured that hospital w/nurses who teased me kindly about my hospital fears and pretended to beg me to consider birthing with them. And at 39w3d, dilated 2cm effaced 50%, I had a *really* high BP spike. With terror in my heart we had to go to the hospital for an induction -- where we were treated like royalty, apparently how they try to treat all the mothers who planned homebirth.

Long story longer, labor did go well & fast (got to use a tub in the birthsuite), but a pushing-stage emergency necessitated surgery. Great nursing support, the midwife stayed in surg w/me while husband accompanied son to nursery, great support for our decisions to keep foreskin, delay HebB vax, bring procedures to our room rather than remove babe. I grew a lot during this experience & wish that every woman who is unexpectedly faced w/a surgical birth could receive this level of care, in every sense. I truly feel my son was *born*, and that his birth was attended w/love.

(Oh, the best thing was having my best friend tape the post-birth nursery stuff while I was in recovery, so I missed nothing. She also "interviewed" our families in the waiting room during surg. so we can watch that tape & feel their love & concern while we went through what truly was a big scary thing for us all.)


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathicog*
Hi there. Your dd is probably building up the milk supply, they do this at 2 weeks, 4,(in preparation for the 6 wk growth spurt) 8-10 and thereabouts in prep for the 3 mo growth spurt. They will slow down when the amount increases, and it will. I wouldn't go to the ped quite so often, maybe you have another person who is more bf friendly? Or a lactation consultant? Sounds like you are perfectly normal, and the baby is too. Sometimes it takes awhile for the milk supply to really get going good, because you might be sensitive from the surgery. Keep drinking lots of fluids, and rest, and let the baby get the hindmilk(the fatty part after the first 5 min or so...) Hope that helps.

Thanks, she is 6 weeks, I figured that was what she was doing (esp. since things were so screwed up in the beginning with c/s, tongue tie, bad advice from doctors, etc.). I am in close contact with a couple of lac consultants. She doesn't have another doctor's appointment for two weeks when she has her 2 month well baby check up. If they are still pushy about the weight issue I will probably switch pediatricians. I might go have her weighed with the lac. consultants in the meantime, for my peace of mind, and also to have them check the latch, and also because they tend to tell me I am doing a good job, where the doctor is just concerned about the weight issue and thinks I should supplement or pump and feed (although after I told her I was working with the LC's and they said not to she backed off).


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions*
Hi everyone, Can I just spout for a minute? I so do not want to have another c/s with my new baby. I have been looking into switching providers and hospitals to increase my chances of a successful VBAC. DH however, is not on board with this. He tells me to do what I want, but he thinks I should just schedule another c/s with my current provider and be done with it. I just don't know if I can have a successful VBAC without his support. Part of me is starting to wish he would just stay home with DS, and I go birth this baby with my doula's help at the hospital I want with the provider I want.

I totally relate to this! My dh was NO help whatsoever during my labor. First, he fell asleep while I was laboring. Then he took off to find friends in the hospital who delivered 2 days before me. He wasn't there when the doctor came in an announced c-s. I didn't see him again until I was strapped down on the operating table. I would seriously rather he stayed home for the next birth.

Sorry... I guess that sounds really bitter! I want someone there who really believes in me. Not someone going along until the almighty doctor tells me I need a c-s.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear aobut your DH. Mine was actually very good and helpful during my labor with DS. I am just worried about him giving up too soon/giving into the doctors this time/pressuring me etc. given he doesn't want to do the VBAC in the first place.

I just found out the 2004 statistic for the c/s rate at the hospital I birthed DS at (in that year) - it's a whopping 37.6%!!!! I and a few of my girlfriends are part of that number. Unbelievable. Wish I'd known then what I know (and am still learning) now... The hospital I hope to switch to had a 2004 rate of about 19%, lowest in our region, and still not low enough IMO.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I totally understand about the husband issue. I've outright banned mine from any future deliveries. Of course, after he said that he couldn't watch me go through labour or surgery again it was a simple matter of agreeing and telling him he is in charge of our daughter during any future labours.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Wanted to check in, I am just briefly posting around Mothering tonight. I now have two babies here at the house, as I am helping my SIL out during the week while she works. Busy Busy Busy.

Anyway, a friend of mine had a 33 weeker a little over a week ago by cesarean due to HELLP syndrome. The baby has done remarkably well. Due to a low platelet count and some blood clotting issues she had to be put under general for her cesarean. They baby though is a miracle and has done wonderfully. Even breathing room air from birth and is very healthy. It looks like she is coming home Monday. Now that she is 4lbs she is breastfeeding (was getting breastmilk by bottle) and doing it like a champ!

I've talked to the mom a great deal about her cesarean, as I am also looking out for her so she doesnt over do it. She says that the cesarean is way better than her vaginal birth and she would have ten of those to her vaginal birth any day of the week. The mom though has a very positive outlook considering she was near death before birth.

I haven't been able to read all the posts but I just wanted to say I am here if anyone has any questions. I think of all of you and goodluck whatever birthing experience you choose next!

Kim


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions*
I just found out the 2004 statistic for the c/s rate at the hospital I birthed DS at (in that year) - it's a whopping 37.6%!!!! I and a few of my girlfriends are part of that number. Unbelievable. Wish I'd known then what I know (and am still learning) now... The hospital I hope to switch to had a 2004 rate of about 19%, lowest in our region, and still not low enough IMO.

Doesn't that make you ill? My hospital's 2003 numbers were at 27.6% c-s but everyone I know who delivered there had a c-s so I'm betting the #s went up in 2004. Plus, I'm in NJ which has the highest c-s rate in the union (around 33%) so hospitals with c-s rates of 40% and higher are not uncommon. I did find a hospital not far away that has a c-s rate of 24% which I thought wasn't too bad, considering the fact that they are a level III birth center.







: HBACs are illegal in NJ and there are no birth centers so I can't even consider that.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I was reading about c/s rates down here in Florida and there is a hospital in Miami with a 54% c/s rate. uke

It feels like we are fighting a losing battle sometimes.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlm194*
Doesn't that make you ill? My hospital's 2003 numbers were at 27.6% c-s but everyone I know who delivered there had a c-s so I'm betting the #s went up in 2004. Plus, I'm in NJ which has the highest c-s rate in the union (around 33%) so hospitals with c-s rates of 40% and higher are not uncommon. I did find a hospital not far away that has a c-s rate of 24% which I thought wasn't too bad, considering the fact that they are a level III birth center.







: HBACs are illegal in NJ and there are no birth centers so I can't even consider that.

There are a few birthing centers in PA over the state line I believe. Have you considered using one of them.

Kim


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Of course, the hospital I used has one of the lowest cs rates in New York State and has won all sorts of awards for being natural birth and VBAC friendly...and more than half of my (non-hospital) birth group wound up with cesareans there (myself included). The staff was wonderful, and I will probably use the same hospital when it comes time for my next delivery since they're the only local hospital that will do vbacs these days (and my insurance doesn't cover homebirths), but sometimes a low c/s rate doesn't tell the whole story.

On the other hand, those are some really scary numbers! A c/s rate of more than 50%? Ack!


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence*
There are a few birthing centers in PA over the state line I believe. Have you considered using one of them.

Kim

Yeah, I have. There is a birth center about 20 minutes away from my parents (who are an hour away from me). Incidently that birth center is 5 minutes from the hospital where I was born! Unfortunately, the last I heard, they don't attend vbacs anymore b/c the hospital where I was born took away midwife privileges so they have to travel further if their patients need the hospital. It's a shame too b/c I used to pass that birth center everyday on my way to school and I used to think how cool it would be to deliver there. I've gotten some recommendations for midwives that have excellent vbac outcomes in NJ so I'm keeping all my options open (when and if the time comes! )


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Checking in 4 days after my first Cesarean. I tried and tried to avoid surgery for my breech baby, even finding the one doctor within an hour of me who would deliver her vaginally. But after we went postdates and were facing a week of him being off call (and his backup partners not as willing to attend the birth), I became another statistic of our legal system.

But it went as good as could be expected. No complications, baby is doing great. I pushed to get out of the hospital asap and we left shortly after 48 hrs. My milk came in on day 3. I can move around pretty well, but I do have to sleep in the recliner, since I cannot get in and out of my bed. My dr was very understanding, mentioning several times about how I will be able to VBAC next time and how sorry he was that things did not go as planned (we were planning a HB).

Elly is helping me recover by being such a great nurser. She nurses and sleeps. So once I latch her on, I can crash myself and have felt amazingly rested...well once we got home, that is. Those nurses sure dont help anyone rest!

Anyway, hopefully things will keep going well. I am slowly trying to cut back on the Percoset and use ibuprofin instead. DH has been wonderful, being my errand boy and wife.







I think that is so important for all moms, but especually Cesarean moms.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Jenn,
Glad to hear your recovery is going so well.
I got a lump in my throat when you referred to yourself as a Cesarean mom.
I know this is not the title you were hoping for and I still can't quite believe it, but please know you are an amazing and awesome momma.
I was Jenn-stalking on your due date board and saw that you were kind of feeling like "ho hum there's my baby" after she was born and I have to say it could either be the cesarean, or it could be the second baby







Karen had the same kind of "ho hum there is my baby" feeling after HBACing her DD and it took her a while to feel bonded, while she felt like the bond with DS (CS baby) was instantaneous. I can say the same thing, having gone through it twice. I pretty much bonded instantly with DS despite the CS and utter exhaustion from a 2 day labor but it took me... months...







: to feel totally bonded with DD. For a while I just felt like her caretaker but I didn't have that "love you so much I get tears thinking about it" feeling for months... Did I feel guilty about that? Yeah, totally. But I honestly think it was a 2nd baby thing more than the CS, considering my labors were suprisingly similar with both and they both were cesarean-born.
Congrats again and I am glad nursing is going well for you. It really helps, doesn't it?
take care


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter Jenn! I'm glad things went well and I'm glad to hear that your dh is being very supportive.







He gets a star.







: Yay for Elly being a great nurser!


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Mamas...I am so happy to have stumbled across this support thread. I will be having a planned c-section in March, and am feeling somewhat aprehensive about it. This is my fourth pregnancy. All of my pregnancies were under the care of a midwife center. My first delivery was vaginal, my second was an emergency c-section with a T-shaped uterine incision, and my third was a planned c-section (due to the vertical uterine incision). I have two living children, 10 and 6. This pregnancy was a suprise. We had firmly decided that we were "done", and one of my main reasons was that I did not want to put my body through another c-section (sorry to be so negative, but that's how I felt). My third birth and second c-section went well - difficult to recover from but no complications. Still, I am not looking forward to doing it again. I am beginning some practices that will help me to actively, postively prepare for the birth. Things like nourishing my body with extra vitamins C and E, visualizing a positive outcome, prenatal yoga, creating abirth plan, etc. I know it will make me feel better to prepare in this way. I have got a lot of inner work to do, as I am still not very excited about having another child - I still can't believe it's happening! Anyway, that's my story. Thanks for being here!
Peace, LEmama


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Congrats Bensmom on your new little one! I'm also in Atlanta (hi Elaine!). I'm glad your recovery is going pretty well...my 2nd c-sect was planned (which I also tried and tried to avoid!) and it was much better than the 1st. I agree that DH's totally need to be "on call" for caesarean moms...mine was awesome this time because he sort of knew what to expect as far as what I could do, and also all the calls for "more water!!!!" while nursing.









LEmama--welcome! I can totally understand your anxieties. It is a lot to go through and to know you're doing it again must make it even harder. But there are some great birth plans out there that can help. Hope you can try to work through things in the coming months.

I had big plans to start running again today but was busted by a plugged duct.







bummer but I'll try again next week.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi all!

I am wondering if any of you have ever heard of this; I am trying to find a medial term for this if there is one. I had an emergency cs with my dd. I pushed for 3 hours, but her head would not go down the birth canal. My midwife was great in letting me try but then dd's hb dropped to 15-20, so they knew that they had to get her out.

At my follow up, I questioned what went wrong and I was told that my pelvis is shaped in a way that I could never deliver vaginally. I questioned this and saw another practice and after u/s and a scan they came to the same conclusion.

Any ideas/suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

ever heard of this; I am trying to find a medial term for this if there is one
Hi!

I'm not sure how helpful this information will be (since this site doesn't really provide a solution), but you can learn more about cephalopelvic disproportion due to "abnormalities of the maternal bony pelvis" online at
http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic3280.htm (about halfway down the page...).

The technical terms you're probably looking for (other than cephalopelvic disproportion) refer to the four pelvic types: gynecoid, anthropoid, android, and platypelloid. In general, women with android or platypelloid pelvic types have difficulty delivering vaginally. Congenital abnormalities, disease, and injury can all affect the shape of the pelvic outlet as well.

Your doctor should be able to tell you which type your own pelvis falls into, and what your options are.

HTH...


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

I delivered at a NY state hospital w/ a 25% c/s rate, I believe, you know probably higher. I did enjoy the hospital, and the staff. They do not allow VBAC, which is sad, so I will have to go somewhere in Albany.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link, I am going to read it all later. Not that it is anyone's business why I had a cs, but when asked about it and if I feel that I want to go into the details then that will help. I love it when people ask me why I had it and I try and explain it and they look at me like I made the reason up! It may just be because not that many people have heard of this, I am unsure.

Anyway, I see that you are in Ithaca! We are almost neighbors. I hear that they have a great Children's museum there.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

feel that I want to go into the details then that will help
Glad it's helpful. I know that sometimes I just feel like I need to pull out the big guns (or at least the big words) when someone is challenging me on why I had a c/s. Like somehow it was my fault! And since I'm a reference librarian...well...when someone asks for info to support their own quest for fully informed snappy comebacks I'm glad to oblige!

Quote:

great Children's museum there
Yeah...there's the Science Museum with a ton of hands on stuff for the little ones, and the new (well, newly remodeled) Museum of the Earth with plenty of fossils and Mastodon Matrix (that would be pre-historic mastodon poop that kids can pick through, for those not familiar with the mastodon matrix project) to play with. If you're ever in town let me know!

Enjoy the snow!


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence*

For those interested, past cesarean birth support threads include birth plans, including my own. It can also be found on my blog under Cesarean Goddess posts.


I just wanted to thank you, Kim, for sharing your birth plan info. I was working on ours for our 3rd c/s. #1 was unplanned after many, many hours of labor, but was a beautiful, fulfilling experience. #2 was planned/scheduled and a very disappointing experience. We are hoping to make #3 as close to #1 as possible, and I think many of your suggestions will help us do just that









Thanks!


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I am so glad that I found this thread. We are currently expecting our third child, and I am working through many issues related to the birth of our second child and the fact that I seem to be unable to convince anyone to help me VBAC after 2 c-sections. As I stated in a previous post, I was working on a birth plan for the upcoming birth. I really found that to be helpful in working through some of the issues/ emotional baggage that I have been carrying around. We will see ahat happens when I show it to my OB.

I also wanted to share the positive c-section birth experience story of our first daughter. I am sure later I will share the story of our second daughter's borth.

We had planned an unmedicated, natural birth for our first child. We attended Bradley Method classes, prepared our birth plan, and were armed with lots of knowledge about our options.

About 2 weeks before Madeline's due date I was in a very minor car accident, and went to the birth center just to be on the safe side. My blood pressure was elevated. I argued that I was just in an accident, whose blood pressure would be normal. They kept me for observation. The doctor (the one on call, not my regular OB), by phone, asked to check the protien in my urine. The nurse said it was positive. They admitted me and started an induction. I argued that my blood pressure would come down with time, but they told me we needed to be safe. [It may not be sounding positive now, but just wait.] So, they gave hooked up the IV, gave me the trial of the medication, and left me to wait. Later, the lab results on protein came back. There was no protein in my urine. My blood pressure was now down. The doctor (still by phone) said that we should continue with the induction. I asked to talk to the doctor, and the nice nurse agreed to get her on the phone for me. I told the doctor I wanted to go home. She agreed to stop the induction and watch me until morning. In the morning a different doctor came to see me and sent me home, stating that she saw no reason to keep me there. I felt relieved and empowered!

Three days after my due date, we went to my dr. appointment. My blood pressure was up, fetal movement was less than they like to see, we agreed to an induction. They hooked up the IV and started the meds. I labored for 24 hours with lots of walking, showering, changing positions, relaxation, massages, etc. At one point my husband asked, from a groggy state, if I could walk by myself so that he could rest (he will NEVER live this down). I asked for an epidural at about the 24 hour mark, and got some much needed rest myself. Then I stopped dilating, so we tried some natural means of stimulating labor. They did not work,so pitocin was started. Then we labored some more, to about the 40 hours mark, when they said that I had just a lip left, so we could start pushing. So, I pushed, and pushed, and pushed. The doctor came in after about 3 hours of pushing and said that we might need a c-section. I convinced her to let me keep pushing. After 5 hours of pushing, she said I could keep pushing and we could try forceps (which I had previously decided I would not allow, unless there was an emergency) or I could choose a c-section. I chose the c-section.

They preped me and wheeled me to the OR. Our daughter was born, and she was beautiful and healthy. She stayed in the OR until I was done. Went to recovery with me (I actually "carried" her to recovery myself). Started breastfeeding in recovery and stayed with us the entire time we were in the hospital. It was a wonderful experience. Although it was not what we had planned, we really felt as though we were involved in the choice that were made, and there are very few things I look back on and say I should have done differently. That has made all of the difference.

Thanks for listening! I would love to read others' birth stories. I know there was another positive story posted in this thread, and I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Momto1and1ontheway (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm x-posting from the main "Birth and Beyond" subcategory. Here is my post from there:

Hi. Did anyone prepare a birthing plan for a repeat c/s or know where I could get some examples to base mine on? I'm not having much luck finding such resources on the internet.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I've just been lurking around for awhile.....school is very overwhelming especially when finals are coming up. But I just wanted to pop in and give you the link to Kim's (aka - Cesarean Goddess's) birth plan. It was in a previous thread and I know many women here who have benefited from her research and knowledge. Here's the link to the previous thread it was in...it's the second post in the thread. I think I've linked her birth plan so many times that it should be a sticky at the top of a forum somewhere!
Here you go!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ght=birth+plan

Hope it helps!


----------



## nicolebeth (Jun 9, 2004)

Re: birth plan. I replied in your other thread, but I think this thread is the place to be! (And, I didn't really provide a plan anyway!)


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi all--

Thought I would post my birth story:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=358694

I had a relatively great experience this time around, and it was due to an understanding doc and our birth plan (which the nurses followed to the letter).

hi to all new mamas, got to go nurse!


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi,

I had a friend who just had a c/s and I'd like to take her some stuff this week for her (not for baby), like fun and pampering stuff. I have a book and magazine in mind, and maybe some herbal tea mixes for female systems, but I was wondering if anyone has any other ideas for good post c/s stuff. I will probably throw in some good snacks but food didn't seem to be something she was interested in.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I loooooved the Badger Balm healing balm (I think they called it healing balm, might have been healing oil or something like that) for massaging over my incision. I know you're supposed to do the scar massage without oil or lotion, but in the first few weeks it was just too uncomfortable. And the badger balm stuff smelled wonderful and felt great rubbed across my tummy and incision area. You can usually start gentle scar massage within a week or so of the c/s (once the skin has healed over) but you friend might want to ask her doctor just to be on the safe side.

Oh, and I had a great "bath salt" type product a friend made me for soaking my feet while nursing....lots of mint and lavender. It was a relaxing pick-me-up (I know that sounds funny) that really helped since my feet were swollen after my c/s.

Anyway, a yummy massage lotion/moisturizer or an herbal foot soak might be a nice addition. Your friend is so lucky to have someone like you to think of her needs at this time (rather than just the baby's!).


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay*
I loooooved the Badger Balm healing balm (I think they called it healing balm, might have been healing oil or something like that) for massaging over my incision. I know you're supposed to do the scar massage without oil or lotion, but in the first few weeks it was just too uncomfortable. And the badger balm stuff smelled wonderful and felt great rubbed across my tummy and incision area. You can usually start gentle scar massage within a week or so of the c/s (once the skin has healed over) but you friend might want to ask her doctor just to be on the safe side.

Oh, and I had a great "bath salt" type product a friend made me for soaking my feet while nursing....lots of mint and lavender. It was a relaxing pick-me-up (I know that sounds funny) that really helped since my feet were swollen after my c/s.

Anyway, a yummy massage lotion/moisturizer or an herbal foot soak might be a nice addition. Your friend is so lucky to have someone like you to think of her needs at this time (rather than just the baby's!).

Thanks. What kind of store could I find that stuff in? Would any Body Shop type place have it, or Whole Foods maybe?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

April, I didn't have any "pampering" stuff with any of my sections - but a lot of moms have said that they really enjoyed something warm (hot water bottle, microwaveble heat pad, etc.) pressed against the abdomen. Maybe you could include something like that?


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
April, I didn't have any "pampering" stuff with any of my sections - but a lot of moms have said that they really enjoyed something warm (hot water bottle, microwaveble heat pad, etc.) pressed against the abdomen. Maybe you could include something like that?

Thanks, I will put in that or heat wraps I saw somewhere else.

I didn't have any either after my c/s, but I also didn't have too much scar pain and since it was 2 years ago I'm having a hard time now thinking about what I actually physically wanted in those first weeks (other than to have a replay, unfortunately no one can give us that). Maybe it would have helped some anyhow, so I thought I'd try and include something. At any rate, I think having "mom" stuff is the key while everyone is focusing on baby, that's the hard part.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all! I just wanted to introduce myself into this thread. I my first section in march 03 for my breech dd who just wouldn't turn. Started planning an HBAC with my second, but had kell antibodies and was high-risk. Had my second section in October 04. I am still working through some issues with my births and if the next baby is kell negative, i will plan a HBA2C. But i gotta do what i gotta do for my babies. So hi







:

April, after my scar healed up and the hair was growing back, it was soooooo itchy so my dh got me some sugar scrub in oil (or maybe it was sea salt?) and it really helped. It helped exfoliate and then the oil calmed the skin so it wasn't as itchy (for a few minutes at least







) I think that you can get it pretty much any bath type store.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I got the badger balm (they also make a great soothing/sleepy rub for babies) in the natural food section of our local supermarkert (a wegmans, if that helps...not sure what area they cover). The badger balm website is http://www.badgerbalm.com/ and they might have a store finder. But I'm sure any soothing, rich, oil would be as yummy!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I just checked their website...I used both the unscented healing balm and the healing birch massage oil (the birch smells sooooo good too!)


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

They do have Badger Balm at Whole Foods. Thanks all!


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

Momto1and1ontheway - I have been working on mine. If you still need more info after looking at Kim's let me know. Hers was very helpful to me. I would be happy to share mine with you. BTW, it looks like we are due right about the same time.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi all! I thought I would stop lurking and introduce myself as I'm going to be asking a lot of questions soon. As you can see from my siggy, I'm expecting triplets in June (My OB is hoping to get me to the last week of April or the beginning of May but we won't know for certain until we get closer.) After doing a lot of research, talking to other moms of trips, my OB and periantologist I've pretty much accepted the fact that I will be having a c/s. At first I was really bummed, but the more I read about how difficult it is for them to accurately monitor 3 babes, the more comfortable I became with it. After all, what is more important to me...a vaginal delivery or keeping my babes safe?

So now I am working on a birth plan and figuring out what we need. I'd like to get a few questions ready for my OB at our next appointment and reading everyone's experiences has really helped a lot. Are there any books that you recommend? Someone recommended Birthing from Within but I found it to be more applicable to unplanned c/s than to knowing you are having one by the end of your first trimester.







Also, should I still look into getting a doula or, since I have a very large family and a responsive OB should I just make sure everyone knows what I want and have a lot of copies of the birth plan? DH's step-mother has offered to be there and make sure I get what I want and also my dad (a nurse) and his girlfriend (a NICU nurse) will also be there.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I would still hire a doula -- relatives might still worry about you and act on that worry, where a professional can focus on you & the birth in an "unloaded" way. Definitely go for a doula w/experience in planned surgical birth, and preferably experience w/multiples as well -- that may be a tall order.

My surgical birth was not planned but a book that really helped me was "Hands of Love: 7 Steps to the Miracle of Birth" by Carol J. Phillips. She's a chiropractor and homebirth doula who also attends hospital birth; her info on cesaerean birth planning and making surgery birth-friendly was essential to me in facing my fears about possible hospital birth. The single act of having my midwife stay with me in surgery while my husband accompanied our son to the nursery was worth the price of the book, but there's a lot of great, positive suggestion in there.

One personal suggestion I have for you, if it feels right -- have a friend taping through the nursery window when the babes are briefly separated from you. A friend did this for us while my husband was with our son immediately post-partum (while I had my stitches), & watching that tape of his first moments made me feel closer to our son during that "bonding" time. (Also I was glad my husband didn't do it -- he could focus on his new child instead.)

I know it sounds weird to say it on a natural-family board, but as a planned homebirther who made it through the hospital surprisingly happy I say -- enjoy your adventure! Some women's bodies open without assistance to let their children out -- ours have opened with assistance to do the same. May you be lovingly attended!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

One books to check might be "Cesarean section : understanding and celebrating your baby's birth" by Michele Moore and Caroline de Costa (Johns Hopkins University Press).

I had an unplanned c/s and found this book later...it's aimed more at women planning cesareans, and takes the (unconventional for the mothering community) view that since so many women DO have cesareans, it doesn't make sense to discuss c/s as an "un-natural" or "non-normal" event. According to the book jacket:

Quote:

Caesarean section is often seen as an unnecessary medical intervention or even as a personal failure for a woman, and is an option often feared by expectant mothers. Here, the authors emphasize the joy of delivering a baby, whatever the method, explaining all the issues surrounding Caesareans.

From anesthesia, surgery, and recovery through at-home care of mother and child, the authors offer reassurance and practical information for all mothers and mothers-to-be. They also discuss the latest findings on postpartum depression and planning for future births, including the possibility of vaginal birth after a Cesarean section.

Because up to a quarter of all births are Cesarean births.... We believe strongly that it is time to speak out and say that Cesarean section is a normal birth method and that women who have a Cesarean section should not be made to feel that they have failed.
I didn't agree with all the information presented (or at least, I didn't always agree with the WAY that information was presented), but I think that in the case of a planned c/s this might be a great resource!

good luck mama...it sounds like you're in for a wonderful adventure!


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

I will have to check out that book...I mean, I don't think a c-section is something to celebrate necessarily (or should be "normal"), but the birth itself is a celebration. Does that make sense?

mimid--Congratulations on your triplets! What an amazing journey for you, mama! My 2 cents...I have had one unplanned and one planned c-section and in terms of the planned, the things that I changed were that I got to see the baby right after he came out for a second, and I got to hold him in the OR vs recovery while I was being stitched. Those were the most important things to me because they didn't happen with the 1st. Also that I didn't have any IV drugs (other than the one for nausea that doesn't make you woozy...can't remember the name of it...) so I was fully present for birth and recovery. Taking TONS of pictures was also important, plus video.

good luck...there are lots of resources as you plan.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

There is some info on this site regarding cesarean birth plans:
http://www.caesarean.org.uk

Warning... there is some graphic stuff on that site so be careful where you click!


----------



## PaytonsMom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay*
One books to check might be "Cesarean section : understanding and celebrating your baby's birth" by Michele Moore and Caroline de Costa (Johns Hopkins University Press).

I had an unplanned c/s and found this book later...it's aimed more at women planning cesareans, and takes the (unconventional for the mothering community) view that since so many women DO have cesareans, it doesn't make sense to discuss c/s as an "un-natural" or "non-normal" event. According to the book jacket:

I didn't agree with all the information presented (or at least, I didn't always agree with the WAY that information was presented), but I think that in the case of a planned c/s this might be a great resource!

good luck mama...it sounds like you're in for a wonderful adventure!

Thanks! I'm almost 15 months past my c/s and I'm STILL working through feelings. I may have to find that book!


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tips ladies! I'm off to nap and then will start looking for the books and I'll check out the site.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

"Cesarean section : understanding and celebrating your baby's birth" by Michele Moore and Caroline de Costa (Johns Hopkins University Press).
Just a quick comment on this book...you may want to check it out of a library (that's where I got it) instead of buying. I think it would be a good book for someone who is planning a c/s. It's very supportive of that choice and has some good information about planning/having/recovering from a c/s. That said, I think it's really aimed at the pre-c/s mama who is planning a positive c/s birth rather than at the (more than a few weeks) post-unplanned c/s mama. For example, it covers types of medications used, possible side effects, ways to bond in the hospital, types of sutures available, what to expect in the first few days, etc.

What it didn't offer was a way for me to come to terms with my unplanned c/s months after the operation. That's just me, and other mamas may find it more helpful on a "processing" level, but I'd still recommend finding a copy in the library.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Beth,
(Hi! Good to "see" you) that is awesome you got to hold your baby in the OR. I wish I had remembered to do that.
Another thing that helped me feel better about my 2nd CS (CBAC) was that I had DH film it. It really helped to see the film of my baby coming out of my body... to see the actual moment of her emergence. <teary eyes>


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Another "tip"....don't let the anesthesiologist film the birth. Ours didn't press the right button.







We got plenty of great shots though.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

I love the pics of my DD coming out of me. DH was clicking away and the anesthesiologist was telling him to slow down and wait for the baby. But I am glad DH listened to me and not him - you can see one leg, a butt, a back and then finally her whole body.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering about the use of a doula during a c/s birth. If you had one, what did you find helpful? What was the doula's role? We are considering having a doula at our birth, and I have a feeling that it will really make a difference, but I was wondering about others' experiences. Also, I was told that the anestesiologist is the one who gets to decide whether or not the doula is allowed in the OR... does this sound correct?

Thanks for your input!

Amy


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

In our case our homebirth midwife became our doula once we had hospital transfer. It was our OB who had a say over who came into the OR with us -- but both our OB lady & our anesthesiologist guy are hip to homebirth & midwives, so they are used to OR midwives & doulas. I labored & pushed before surgery so our midwife/doula helped me through that; but she also was great during application of the epidural, and reassuring me while it really took effect (I couldn't feel myself breathing & needed reassurance that I wasn't dying!). She also made sure my big-guy husband was given appropriately sized scrubs, helped him know where to stand, held BOTH our hands, gave us commentary when we wanted it (watching the actual surgery was too intense for us). On the way to recovery she signaled our families that everyone was OK; she also acted as "gopher" while we started nursing in recovery and even kindly fetched my husband a sandwich (which I jealously longed for -- I didn't know you can't eat right after surgery!). Your doula will have her own suggestions, but I say it was TOTALLY worth it -- you & your partner can focus completely on the birth & new baby, she can be a guide through unfamiliar surgical territory, & partner can have his/her own bonding process without having to be photographer or errand-runner.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

I think a doula would be great for a c/s. But in our area, its tough to get that second person in. I was not "allowed" in for my client who was going back to a c/s after a long day of laboring. It sucked, and I suppose if she advocated enough, she might have gotten me back, but she was pretty tired.

For my own planned c/s, I did not have my doula or MW come because I knew there would be a good chance that they would not be allowed back, and I didnt want them to make arrangements and then just sit around all day. As it was, we were in a tiny OR, so I bet it would have been a battle.

That said, once the baby was born, DH went with her to the recovery room and I was all alone. It was 20 mins or so, but since we forgot our MP3 player, I was bored. I tried chatting with the Dr and the anestesiologist, but having someone I *knew* would have been nice.

I hear the line all the time that the anesthesiologist makes the call. Which sucks, cause its not like you know who that will be, so you cant check ahead of time.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The hospital I used only allowed one additional "support" person to be in the OR during a c/s. Althoug my dh went with our dd to the recovery room while I was being attended to, the doula was still not allowed into the OR. She was a great help during the actual labor process, but after the decision was made to go with a c/s she was essentailly out of the picture. Not that I really minded...she'd been helping me for over 19 hours and she deserved a break!

So check with hospital policy...it may be better to spend your money on a doula who will attend to you after you've delivered, rather than at the hospital.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

We had the same experience where only one person was allowed into the OR with me. My doula had to wait outside. If I were to schedule a c/s I would not get a doula, I don't really see the point I guess. (Maybe someone can enlighten me as to what a doula would do during a c/s?) I think it would be money better spent elsewhere, like a postpartum doula as suggested above.

One other thing to consider: My dad was surgeon and did a lot of c/s over the years in the rural hospital where he worked. He was opposed to "extra" people in the OR because each additional person brought in more germs. He felt that could increase the risk of infection for the patient. Not sure if that has been borne out in any kind of studies, but it does make sense.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for your replies and inputs. I am hopeful that the hospital will at least let a doula in the OR if/when my husband takes the baby to the OR. I know with our last birth that was tough for me to be in the OR unsupported. I also know that it would be helpful to have someone to help if my husband has an extended stay in the nursery with the baby, as occured withour last birth. The nurses did what they could, but I was alone, wondering what was going on with my baby, a lot of the time. Is this more a function for a post-partum doula?

Thanks again!

Amy


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

I wouldn't hire a doula for a planned c-section...but a pp doula would be great. My mom came right after the birth and stayed with me while dh did other stuff, paperwork, took the placenta to the car







so I wasn't by myself. She also stayed with me when dh when home. It really stinks to be by yourself after a c-sect for any length of time, IMO, even if your nurses are awesome.

We did have a doula but she couldn't attend the birth anyway because of child care...which was fine, because the only time I sort of missed having someone was when I was being sewed up and just bored, not freaked out or anything because I had held the baby, who was fine, and dh went with him to give his bath and all that stuff. So I just chatted with the nurses.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

You know this part will be luck of the draw, but my anesthesiologist seriously was acting like a doula during our birth, before & during surgery. He was v upbeat & encouraging but also acted like it was the biggest unique thrill to be attending *our* birth; he was really helpful while putting in the epidural; he kept me warm; he knew my husband didn't want to see blood so helped him stay clear of the sight; he was quiet at the moment of birth (as were the other staff) and seemed so excited for us about our son; he even noticed during stitch-time that my lips were chapped and put some lanolin on them (he carried a *supply* of sample tubes for new nursing mothers)! He even ran -- ran -- to see us once we were all back on the ward, complimented us on how well he thought we handled emergency c-birth, and brought my husband pillows & coffee from the nurses' station, unasked.

This is all too specific to our situation to help in your decision, but yesterday was our son's first birthday so your question had me remembering our good fortune.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

I found your comments about your c/s very interesting. Happy birthday to your little one!







Our first was also an emergency c/s, and it was a very positive experience. I found the staff to be very helpful, and many of the things we are now fighting for with a planned c/s, and did not get with our second, seemed to just be given to us (such as our daughter staying in the OR with us). I have seen many comments about positive emergency c/s. I wonder if staff typically has a different attitude when the c/s is not planned? Just a thought.

Anyway, we are going to be meeting with some doulas to see what they have to say about their support role during a c/s. They said that they can make a difference.

Thanks again for all of your comments!

Amy


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I peek in here but haven't posted much because I am trying not to dwell too much on the c-section I had two months ago. I am also trying to refrain from researching VBACs until I am ready to get pregnant again. I am just trying to enjoy my beautiful daughter.

Well, last night I went to a LLL meeting at the hospital and at first was lost and went to the cafeteria where I ran into two other moms who were lost too. We sat and nursed and talked and I found myself telling my story (past due and not progressing toward labor, U/S showed 9lb10oz baby with lots of fluid, evil "med"wife told us to do c-section over the phone, we resisted and went into see doctor and had everything explained to us - suspected missed GD, lots of pressure from the family, scheduled the c-section 10 days past her due date hoping she would come out, but she didn't, she was born with large head, chest and 9lbs8.5oz). Then, while we were sitting there a pregnant woman came in to use the vending machine - she had been on the hospital tour. She looked over at us nursing and said "how nice" then asked if we had delivered there and I told her I had. She asked how I liked it and I made a face and told her I had a c-section. I told her the quick and dirty version of it and she said to me "You know you didn't need to have a c-section."







Uh, gee thanks a lot. I know that when we made the decision I felt that it was the correct one, even though I felt crappy about the whole thing. The farther I get from it though, the more I doubt. My fantasy is that I VBAC a huge baby the next time, over an intact perinium and then I will write to the medwife and doctors involved about how they should be more careful about recommending major surgery unnessesarily. It pissed me off that this woman said this to me. I wonder if it was her first child. I know when I was pregnant I was a bit smug when I heard about women having c-sections for "failure to progress" type of reasons. I would think that it would never happen to me (I was taking hypnobirthing and feeling confident in my body's ability to birth my baby, until of course I was told that I couldn't). I sometimes wonder if the universe punished me for that smugness by giving me a c-section.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

The thing is, its SO easy for others to say what you should or shouldn't do. But YOU are the one that have to make the decision about your baby's safety and health and your own.

I question whether my first c-section was necessary (which necessitated my 2nd, and soon to be my 3rd). But it was 14.5 years ago. At the time, I really had no ability to know anything other than what the doctor told me.

If women want to blame other women for possibly unnecessary c-sections, they are blaming the victims. It's the doctors who they should blame. But they blame the victim instead, so they can say to themselves, "Oh, that would NEVER happy to me because of x, y, and z."


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Oh, I totally understand where you are coming from! I am a doula, active in our birth network, had planned a homebirth and was very vocal about why we were going that route. Then I ended up with a breech baby and had a c/s. But I almost feel like I need to explain myself. I didnt just discover the breech and reserve the OR. I feel like I fought as much as I could, even to the point of finding an OB who would deliver her vaginally (a very rare find in this city). I did *every* turning technique I could. Nothing worked. And then she went postdates and my OB was going out of town for the holiday and we were worried about her getting too big (DS was 9+lbs) and it all came crashing down. I was backed into a corner and went ahead and scheduled the c/s. And of course now that I know she was only 7lbs7oz, I can do all of the Monday Morning Quarterbacking in the world. What if I had waited...What if I just came in almost complete, would the backup OB have delivered her? So many doubts and questions.

And yes, I feel like I let down the world because now all of my mainstream friends just know...she planned a homebirth and ended up with a c/s...so goes birth. And everyone continues to fear birth and think that hospitals are the only way to go. Ugh.

I am trying to channel my experience for the positive, by trying to share how much the c/s recovery *sucks* compared to vaginal...hoping it makes my case more convincing for those mainstream friends on why they should become informed on ways to avoid an unnecessary c/s. Who knows.

But yes, I know how you feel. Its like I want to say, I had a c/s, BUT.....


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyPie*
but she also was great during application of the epidural, and reassuring me while it really took effect (I couldn't feel myself breathing & needed reassurance that I wasn't dying!).

I was so grateful to have my midwife in my surgery for this reason! My labor nurse was worthless. I didn't even know her name. My midwife stayed by my side the entire time I had the c-s. I went into a major panic when I couldn't feel myself breathing and started trying to thrash around (which didn't work with my arms strapped down). Luckily, she assured me that my pulsox was 99 and it was just the anesthesia. I definitely intend to have a midwife there if I should need a c-s next time.

Kristen ~ I'm sorry someone said something so awful to you!!! How did she know your reasons for a c-s??? Hindsight is so 20-20. I think it's perfectly natural to question yourself on the way things turned out but to have someone else throw a judgement at you is uncalled for. I'd like to slap that woman upside the head.







I went to 1 LLL meeting in my town. I have no idea how we got on the subject of birth but I somehow mentioned my c-s to the woman sitting next to me. of course she went on (rather snooty, I might add) about how she had a really long labor too and thank heavens she was a birth center b/c she would have been a c-s for sure in a hospital. It was a total "I didn't have a c-s because I toughed it out and made better birth choices so you didn't need to have one" attitude. I never went back to one of those meetings which is a shame b/c they were a very supportive group but such is life. I live in a new town now and heard that the LLL group here is great. I will probably start going if we decide to have another baby.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll admit it, before I had any children I would pick apart other people's birth stories to see where they went wrong to end up with a c-section.

Then I ended up with a CS for CPD/FTP/fetal distress for a 9 lb 4 oz posterior baby. So then I was embarrassed but I blamed it all on the OB... if he had just given me more time and not given me pitocin after I stalled out at 5 cm for 12 hours... surely I would have birthed this baby! (CS was done at 8 cm)
After all, BIRTH WORKS.

So then I got pregnant again and planned a homebirth VBAC. Because if I could just get out of the evil hospital environment then all would be well... and other moms planning VBACs just need to trust their bodies and believe that birth works and avoid the evil hospital and all the OBs that are out to get them and they too can have successful VBACs... I ended up with a hospital transport after pushing for many hours at home with no descent... and eventually ended up with another CS for CPD (9 lb posterior baby)... after being completely dilated (with an on again-off again lip) for about 14 hours.

No one believed they could VBAC more than I did... it was a DONE DEAL.
Now I have 2 scars... and you know what? The lightbulb went on for me. Sometimes sh*t happens, and sometimes you get screwed for none other than bad luck... and you can want and believe and trust all you can, and it still might not work out.

Now I have a lot more understanding and compassion for moms who end up with c-sections. I didn't want to be in this club, God knows... but here I am and it has been a very humbling experience.

ETA: I too have been on the receiving end of people picking apart my birth stories. Even this last one, where I had pushed for so long... people still think I could have vaginally birthed this baby had I just kept on pushing...
Knowing how prolonged 2nd stage can increase UR risk, I now believe that this was not the best choice I made, ultimately.

take care


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks guys! My husband kind of "yelled" at me this morning for dwelling on what some stranger said. I also emailed my doula about it, and she told me not to let a stranger make me feel bad. She also had told me that everything happens for a reason, and while I thought I was knowledgeable and a strong believer in natural birth the c-section has made me more so. I really feel there is something wrong with the system because there are so many people out there who end up with c-sections, but it isn't our fault!!!

Bensmom - good for you for telling people that the recovery for a c-section sucks. My SIL had two vaginal and one c-section (the doctor was afraid she would end up with fecal incontinence and need a colostomy bag because she tore so bad with the first two) and she says that the c-section was the best, but she stayed in bed for two weeks while my MIL took care of the baby (DH's family are big formula feeders). I have also had women who have only had c-sections tell me that they are better - as if they would know, and one moron told me that I wouldn't have wanted to tear "all the way to my shoulder blades." by vaginally birthing a large baby. I didn't know if she was ignorant and actually thought you could tear to the shoulder blades (she isn't very bright) or if she was trying to make her point.

Anyway, I need to quit talking to random strangers about my c/s and why I had to have it. I have this beautiful baby and as far as they are concerned, they really don't need to know how she got here.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Am I just a wuss or what?

I am almost 3 weeks post-op, and I still feel like crap! I am so not used to this. I am usually the type to bounce right back from things, I expected to be feeling much better by now. Every time I wake up feeling ok, I think I end up doing too much (and by too much, I mean going up and down the stairs a few times, driving 5 mins to get DS from school...we're not talking marathons here). And then I feel like crap all evening, with pain every time I stand up.

So when did you start to feel like you can ease back into your lives without being in terrible pain by evening? When will I feel ok running a few errands (in and out of the car) or even walking around the block for exercise?

(I am also still draining from my incision, which is a whole 'nother rant in itself. No signs of infection, but annoying nonetheless.)


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Bensmom - of course you feel like crap! You had major surgery three weeks ago! At that time I frequently had to lie down because my incision site was hurting by the end of the day - and from what I can tell I have had a pretty easy recovery compared to most. Around six weeks I felt better. Now at nine and a half weeks it only hurts when dd kicks me there.


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry it's so rough right now. I think by 4 weeks I could do most things without getting so terribly tired....I totally know what you mean by that. And now, 8 weeks out, I feel pretty great, aside from usual newborn tiredness.

I noticed that on days that I felt just awful, I had gotten dehydrated without knowing it. Sounds weird but I have been trying to just pound the water and I think it helps a ton with recovery

I'm assuming you've gotten your incision checked? Mine was pretty much "dry" by four weeks too.

Try to be easy on yourself. My dh kept saying, when I complained about being so worn out and sore, well, you did have major surgery a few weeks ago. Duh, but it's easy to forget how hard it is on your body.

By the way, I live north of Atlanta too. Lots of us around all of a sudden!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

I am almost 3 weeks post-op, and I still feel like crap!
I was nowhere near back to normal at 3 weeks! In fact, I think it wasn't till 8 or 9 weeks that I started moving and feeling more like myself (going up and down the stairs with ease, walking across campus without getting winded, etc), and probably month 4 or 5 before I REALLY felt like I was "back".

Actually, today I noticed that I climbed the hill near where I work without getting winded and realized it was possibly the first time since my c/s 8 months ago that I wasn't winded by the top of the hill.

So try to go easy on yourself! I know it's hard when there are other little ones around but it's easy to do too much and to cause problems for yourself as a result. If your incision is still draining and you FEEL like you're doing too much, you probably are!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Funnily enough, I only ever felt like I had to defend my c-section here at MDC.







People who know me IRL and who remember anything about the whole drama of BeanBean's (vaginal) birth were just happy to see me smiling after BooBah was born, able to converse normally and not looking like something a zombie had rejected as "too far gone." They were happy to see me looking so good after having a baby.

I will say, though, that I recovered quickly and easily, that my c-section recovery was a zillion times easier than my vaginal recovery (physically, mentally, spiritually and emotionally) and that given the choice between repeating my first birth or my second I'd take the second every bloody time. Sure, it had it's issues, but it was soooo much easier than the first time.

I do believe that everything happens for a reason. Ironically, my c-section showed me that having a baby doesn't have to be pure hell. I didn't get everything that I wanted, but I know that there's a reason for all of it... I'm not sure what, but it's there.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

BensMom: Three weeks is nothing. I've had three sections, and they've been all over the map in terms of recovery.

1st: Emergency under general. The first five days were grotesque. I started to wonder if I'd ever be able to walk again. I didn't make it any farther than the bathroom in my room until day 5, when I forced myself into an exhausting walk around the ward, because I was going home. At 1 week pp, I got stuck on my couch, unable to get up...the muscles wouldn't respond. However, by 6 weeks pp, I walked home my OB checkup - 15 blocks, uphill...a little slow, but no problems.

2nd: Scheduled, spinal, no labour. Slow, gradual curve. It took me about two days to become mobile, and I gradually got better and better. By three months pp, dh and I were hiking, with dd in the Snugli. Great recovery...but I had noticeable pain in the incision for 7-8 months.

3rd: Scheduled, spinal, labour. This one was great. I was out of bed the next morning, and walking the ward. By 2 days pp, I was pushing ds2 in the bassinet around the ward, going to get food, etc. However...my incision got infected, and at 6 weeks pp, I felt like 2 weeks pp...I just wasn't healing. Once the infection cleared up, it was like the few really bad weeks hadn't even happened. But...I'm 4.5 months pp, and still not back up to speed. My whole pelvic regions feels...off. I'm still numb for several inches over my lower belly - I still don't have anything like full bladder sensation. Everything's just off. I'm also still really out of shape, but I think that has more to do with trying to find time to exercise with the two little ones, and a preteen than with the surgery itself.

Hang in there...you really will start to feel better soon. Walk a little - get that bit of exercise...but do your best to get enough rest, too....it's SO important.


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, I should have also said that with my 1st c-sec I had a lot harder recovery and I remember making it to La Leche league at 4 weeks, then almost passing out from exhaustion when I got home. Who knows what it depends on.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Gosh Jenn... I'm trying to think of my recovery timeline...
Hrm, yes 3 weeks is still in the "recovering from major abdominal surgery" time.
In fact, I think at 3 weeks my mom was still making regular visits to come clean the house for me. Definitely still sore at that point, but not the slow shuffling soreness of the 1st week.
My recovery timeline usually is like this: first 3 days can barely move an inch without terrible pain... so I am pretty much bed ridden although I will force myself to get up and go to the bathroom... but it feels like things are ripping.
After that a slow advance in mobility... but it prob. takes a good month (or more!) before I can sit up w/o pain... I do know that about 2 months out I was hiking, so its not like an excruciatingly slow recovery, but 3 weeks is still "fresh out"
Yup. Sucks doesn't it?

take care


----------



## momto3g3b (Apr 1, 2004)

All righty, I haven't seen this concern addressed yet, so here goes..........

Has anyone else worried about dying as a result of their c-section? Yes, I know that sounds melodramatic, but honestly, am I the only one who has thought about it?

With my first c-section (babies #4 and #5), I was drugged out on mag sulfate and don't remember much. My twins were taken to NICU right away and it was a pretty blech experience.

With my second c-section (baby #6), I had the spinal (how I HATE getting those things) and then my blood pressure dropped (typical), so the anesthesiologist gave me something to bring my b.p. back up. Unfortunately, I reacted badly to the meds and my b.p. shot up super-high, resulting in horrible pain shooting through my head. I honestly thought a blood vessel was going to burst since the pressure and pain were so intense. It didn't help that I heard my dh ask, "what's going on?" and the anesthesiologist responded, "I'm not sure." Great; how reassuring (NOT). Anyhow, the anesthesiologist told my ob to "get him out, now!" while he was still working to get my blood pressure back to normal, so I totally missed the birth ('cuz I couldn't concentrate on anything but how much my head hurt). Finally, while the doctor was closing my incision, the pain/pressure dissipated and I felt better. But overall, it was a very scary experience.

So here I now am, almost 27 weeks along, and facing c-section #3. The baby has a blood incompatibility which is causing anemia and a 2-vessel umbilical cord and will need medical attention immediately at birth, so I lost out on my plans to homebirth. I'm *mostly* okay with that, seeing as how I really need to do what's best for the baby, but I am so NOT looking forward to the spinal, catheter, surgery and recovery. I am also terrified that I'll have another reaction to some medication or that I'll have an embolism or some other bizarre complication and I'll end up dying or having a stroke or something horrible like that. Again, yes, I realize it sounds melodramatic.....but it is how I'm feeling inside and I don't know how to shake off the concern. Coupled with those concerns are my fears that I'll have another hemorrhage (I've had 2 that resulted in D&C's and blood transfusions) and I just don't want to have to deal with that again.

Has anyone else struggled with these types of worries? What can I do to stop stressing out about having another c-section? I know I have to have one and I'd *like* to get to the point where I'm feeling at peace with it. Preferably before I actually have it done! Anyone else btdt???


----------



## momto3g3b (Apr 1, 2004)

Given the option, would you have a spinal or an epidural for anesthesia and why would you make that choice? I've only had spinal anesthesia for my 2 previous c-sections, but this time I *think* I have the option of choosing which I'd prefer. So....does anyone have any thoughts on epidurals and why they might be a better choice than spinal anesthesia? Or would you go with the spinal?

Thanks!


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Kate!

I am sorry that your c-section birth experiences were hard. My first section was for birth and i was planning a HBAC with my second when we found out that we had blood incompatibility issues (he carried the kell antigen). Blessedly, he wasn't affected by the blood, but i ended up having another section because of very low amniotic fluid. I felt very traumatized when they told me that he needed to be born soon and i knew that it meant a section. I wouldn't let myself think of the particulars, but certainly one of my fears was that i would die. I will pray for your peace of mind. I hope that your little one is born safely and that you have a better c-section experience this time.

I, personally, preferred the spinal to the epidural. It didn't take as long to do, took effect quicker, and made me more densely numb. It also wore off slower, which was a really really good thing. But that is my personal experience. If i have to have another section, i will request a spinal again.

Hugs to you, Mama.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The hospital I used gives spinals for unplanned c/s and epidurals for planned c/s since the spinals are faster. I've only had the one c/s (with a spinal) and I had no problems with the spinal...it was fast, the pain relief was total from within about 15 minutes of the spinal insertion till about 2 hours after the operation, and I didn't have any odd side effects. A close friend had a spinal with her first c/s (at this same hospital) and an epidural with her second c/s (two months ago).

She found that she had more side effects with the epidural (shaking, feeling like she couldn't breath, etc) and it wore off in a kind of "patchy" manner (parts of her legs had sensation while other bits didn't) that kind of worried her.

I'd imagine a lot depends on how you react to the medication and how exactly the drugs are administered (some anethesiologists are great, others less so), but I do know she prefered the spinal, and if I ever had to choose I'd go with a repeat spinal as well.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

I've never had a spinal, but have had 4 epidurals.

I think the biggest advantage of an epidural is that they can keep it in for 24 hours after for post op pain (which is said to be the most painful part of any post op recovery). For my 2 c-sections, this is what they did. And I never did experience any excruciating pain. After they removed the epi, percoset, etc, usually did the trick well enough.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I had a spinal with my c/s (emergency) and an epidural with my vaginal. I definately preferred the spinal, but it might have had more to do with the other parts of the experiences than the anesthesia, you know?







At any rate, I wasn't "tethered" with the spinal; I had the heplock in my hand and that was it, and it came out after 24 hours (when I refused the IV morphine they offered me in favor of oral painkillers). With the epidural, I couldn't even try to walk until it was pulled out.. I couldn't visit my BeanBean, either.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

momto3g3b: I've had infrequent spells of being afraid I'd die as the result of a section. But, the fear that really gets into my head and completely freaks me is paralysis. I'm _terrified_ of anesthetics...I'm afraid I'll never wake up if they use a general, and I'm afraid they'll wreck my back and leave me paralyzed with a spinal. I've had one general, two spinals, and no problems (as far as I know...I do have backaches this time, and I'm not sure what's causing them). But, the fear doesn't go away. It's scary...both spinals have left me wondering if I'd ever feel my lower body again.

You're not alone - surgery is scary. Anesthetic is scary. I wish I had something helpful to say.


----------



## momto3g3b (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you! Actually, I find it reassuring/comforting that I'm not totally crazy to have the weird thoughts/fears regarding the c-section. Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Lisa. I appreciate it. And to everyone else, thanks for the input about spinal versus epidurals. I think having a catheter left in my back for up to 24 hours would totally bother me (I can barely tolerate the catheter in my bladder), so another spinal is probably my best bet, I think.

Thanks, everyone, for your responses. I REALLY appreciate them!!!


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello...I'm new here. I had my first section 5 days ago after a vaginal birth 2 years ago, and I am really struggling, emotionally more than physically. The emotions are still too raw to tell the story, but I was hoping you mamas could direct me to websites or books that might help me recover physically and emotionally. I am also interested in information about any long term health problems that can result because of c-sections to either me or baby. Any suggestions you can offer would be appreciated. What helped you?


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Nosy,

Believe it or not, you will eventually feel better, although it's almost funny how a doctor's description of your progress differs from how you feel. I'm still searching for information too, I found this and similar threads realy helpfull, there are a lot of quirky/annoying little side effects that can happen and it's nice to hear you're not the only mother experiencing them. There are loads of homepages (examples: http://www.caesarean.org.uk/ http://www.ican-online.org/ ) and check your library for books too. In case you haven't noticed, one of the common side effects of c-section is depression, so if you're depressed about what happened to you and your baby, you're not alone. If you're angry you're not alone either.


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Nosy,
I had my first c-section 6 years ago and I think at the time my husband was more upset about it then I was. He was so disappointed that all the work I had done, during the labor and studying up on a good labor and labor techniques. He thought all that work was wasted. He was furious at the Doctors for giving up so easily. I think he still holds it against them a little. Me on the other hand was so greatful for the c-section by the time they did it! You can only be at 10 cm and push for hours on end for so long after a few days of labor. I was exhausted and just wanted the baby out. Luckily everything went beautifully!! The baby and I both recovered with absolutely no ill effects!! Infact we went on a day trip and visited another country 5 weeks after the operation and we were both great!! I know c-sections are not always the ideal way to have your baby but I am glad they are there for those that need them. My second baby was a c-section too after a failed VBAC attempt. I just make them too big for me to push out! I am about to have my 3rd c-section in little over 5 weeks and this time it is totally elective as I know my body can't handle the stresses of labor.

I am sorry I have no websites to offer you for more info or support. But as a Mommy that has had almost 3 c-sections I understand some of what you might be feeling.


----------



## Mama2RMM (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

New to the thread, but not MDC. I am currently pregnant with monoamniotic twin girls, and will have either a planned or emergency c-section depending on how the girls fare inside.

I had about 20 hours of natural labor with my first daughter, 9 hours with an epidural, and an eventual c-section. She was posterior and almost ten pounds. I healed fast - I was up 6-7 hours after surgery, and in the shower and (slowly) moving around the following morning. No infection, no issues with my staples, and I took minimal amounts of painkillers. The worst things to me were the urinary catheter (it was very uncomfortable and not cleaned the 48ish hours it was inserted leading to a UTI), and the total loss of control of my body. After surgery, I also felt so doped up that seeing, holding, and nursing Rachel for the first time feels like an Alice in Wonderland dream.









I was deadset on a vbac for this birth, and then we found out about the girls' condition. Basically, they are in the same sac of amniotic fluid and their cords are in constant danger of tangling and compressing. Around 26 weeks, I will be admitted to the hospital for constant monitoring and they will be taken if they show severe distress, and I will not go past 34 weeks before a delivery will be scheduled.

What are some of the best things that I can do to prepare myself for an emergency or a planned c-section? A true emergency will likely lead to general anasthetic, but I may be able to choose a spinal or epidural if we see the compression happening in advance. Which would be preferable? Is it feasible to refuse the urinary catheter this time? Likely the girls will go to the NICU, so I want to be moving around as fast as possible again.

Any thoughts or opinions would greatly help ease my mind. I am really happy to have found this thread at MDC. I am honestly without a choice for the safety of my twins.


----------



## 3littlebirds (Jan 29, 2005)

i'm 5 months post-op and don't have pulling but one side feels thicker than the other. i'm not sure if it's indicative of lots of scar tissue or what. part wants to ignore it and part of me wants to have it checked out before there's a problem.

i also have some numbing although it's gotten much better. i had a totally unrelated surgery (on both feet) over 4 years ago and still have a numb spot.

i admire women who can write birth stories about their unplanned c-sections. i was so disappointed -- especially after 82 hours of labor -- that i was never able to bring myself to write about my experience.

my feelings about the experience have smoothed out over the last 5 months, but i'll always be sad that i'll never push out a baby. the most important thing for me is that i come to terms enough with my beautiful son's birth that i can talk to him about it without regret, sadness, or any expression that makes him feel bad about it.

glad you're all here.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move (Sep 30, 2004)

Just wanted to weigh in on the spinal v. epidural issue. I had epidurals for my first 2 and will request one for the 3rd. I did not have the experience of having the epidural left in after the delivery. It was removed after in the OR before I went to recovery. It took a while to wear off. I definitely would not want anything that lasted longer! Also, I understand that there is more chance of a headache after a spinal. Has this been anyone's experience? It did take a while to take effect, but they put it in before I went to the OR.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

I just had an interesting phone conversation with my hospital's intake person about spinals and epidurals. I've always had epis before. She said that what many of the anesthesiologists there are doing now is giving a spinal through an epidural line. They like them because "they think they set up better." Plus, the added benefit of more meds if needed through the epi line.

Also, I talked to my dr about the stiches vs staples thing. This is what she said. She always prefers to use stitches if its possible. However, sometimes there's a lot of fluid in the tissue, etc, so that makes staples more desireable. That way if something needs drained, its easier to just pull out a staple or two, rather than a line of stitching. But she assured me she'd use stitches unless the condition of my tissue indicated that staples would be better. She also said something about she'd cut away my old c-section scar, and just make a new one. Never heard of that, but I guess I've got plenty of extra skin.


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

For the last two posters,
1st- I had a spinal headache after my first spinal and they did a blood patch to fix it and it worked right away. The second c-section they did another spinal and all was just fine. I think it just depends on the anestisiologist (i can't spell lol!) The second was far better at his job then the first!

2nd- I had the same dr do my first two c-sections and after the first she used tape. No staples, no stitches!! She would have used tape on the second as well but I started becoming very uncomfortable on the table nearing the end of the c-section so as an issue of getting done as quickly as possible she just used staples. She says she always prefers to use the tape unless she needs to hurry the job up some!! She also did remove my old c-section scar as well. I hadn't even thought to ask this dr if she would!! I just assumed they all did since my other dr automatically did it!! Guess that is going on the list of questions for this next appointment!!!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Mamas,

I thought I would share my story. I like that I can do it here with women who understand.

I had a planned home waterbirth. My family thought I was nuts and I think they thought I was naive about the pain of labor. Wel, labor was hell. My birth canal is aimed toward my back and so DS' head was pressing on the side of my birth canal instead of my cervix. My MW had to oress really far back in me to get around the head to even check my cervix. It hurt so bad and I cried every time. She wanted to pull the cervix down over his head during contractions, because she really believed that if she could get the head on the cervix DS would be born right afterwards, but the pain was too much to bear. After 20 hours, I was exhausted and crying and couldn't do it. I asked to be taken to the hospital for an epidural.

The plan was to dull the pain so I could get some rest and then try to get the cervix over DS' head. Well, as soon as I got the epidural, my blood pressure went up and DS' heart rate plummeted. Then the worst thing happened - I had a hard time breathing. I guess this is fairly typical since no one would tell me what was happening. It was so scary and painful and I finally screamed "Please, somebody help me, I can't breathe!!" and no one responded. The doctor simply said I needed a c-section. He said the baby was under distress and at the rate I was progressing (only 2 cm at this point) he couldn't guarantee my baby would be born OK.

I asked my midwife what she thought and I think that irritated the doctor. She said she thought it was necessary. I now know that it is not uncommon for the baby's heart rate to plummet, and for the mother's blood pressure to go up, and it is easy to stabilize. If I had my wits about me, I would have asked for an hour or so for my midwife to try and get that cervix over DS' head. But, I didn't. I consented. I really just wanted to sleep. In fact, I remember throwing up green fluid, and then I vaguely remember the surgery, and then nothing until I woke up several hours later. DH said DS was born covered head to toe in meconium.

My DH never left DS' side. He irritated some nurses by watching everything that happened and refusing the vitamin k, the hep B vax, and the eye ointment. I love how the paperwork he signed said "I understand that by refusing the above medical procedure I am putting my child at risk..." If we really thought there was a risk, we wouldn't have refused them.

When I first saw DS, he didn't feel like mine. He looked alien to me and smelled strange. Then I undressed him and held him against my skin and sang to him. He's been the love of my life ever since. I am conflicted about the c-section. Was it necessary? Was I weak for wanting an epidural? Was it necessary for the doctor to be rude to me, my DH, and my MW? Why didn't anyone care that I could scarcely breathe? But here we are, my son and I, him nursing while I type, and we are both OK. We sleep side by side, DS with his arm on my breast, and I am lulled by the sound of his breathing, and his sleep giggles.

Incidentally, no one told me anything about how to take care of my scar, even after I asked. They told me to leave it alone, but I put aloe on it every day. At my two week follow-up, the nurse said my incision looked fantastic. I told her about the aloe, and she said she should start recommending that. At two weeks, I was walking up and down the stairs and doing gentle yoga. My sister said she was jealous because after her C-Sec she could barely make it out of bed at 2 weeks. The flesh above the incision is completely numb. Sometimes the incision has a dull ache, and I can't lift heavy objects or I'll regret it the next day.

Thank you for letting me share my story.


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow! That is quite a story. I don't think you were weak at all for going in for the c-section. In long labors and emergency situations c-sections are sometimes just the right thing for everyone to remain healthy!!


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alisaterry*
I now know that it is not uncommon for the baby's heart rate to plummet, and for the mother's blood pressure to go up, and it is easy to stabilize. If I had my wits about me, I would have asked for an hour or so for my midwife to try and get that cervix over DS' head. But, I didn't. I consented.

My details are different, but I have the "I now know" and "if only"s as well. The thing is, when you're that tired and stressed and don't have time to go do a pile of research before making a decision, you realy have to trust the people around you. Both your doctor and midwife recomended the c-section so it was totally reasonable for you to consent.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

i love so much that I can get encouragement at MDC. For the most part, the attitude in my family and social circle is "I told you so."


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

alisaterry ~ Hindsight seems so 20-20. I had a midwife and still wound up with a c-s. After 29 hours of labor, I was exhausted, nauseous, shaking uncontrollably, etc. Unfortunately, I was also hooked up to pitocin and an epidural. I think it's very natural to have what-ifs? I question myself all the time. But like the pp said, when you are in that much pain and you have gone through that much already, you really need to trust the people around you. Hours into labor is no time to be making a decision.

I really loathe that "I told you so" attitude that so many people have surrounding the medicalization of birth. Ignore it (as much as you can)! Hang in there and take care of yourself!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama*
My details are different, but I have the "I now know" and "if only"s as well. The thing is, when you're that tired and stressed and don't have time to go do a pile of research before making a decision, you realy have to trust the people around you. Both your doctor and midwife recomended the c-section so it was totally reasonable for you to consent.









: And even tho "I know now," if I have a repeat of my last labor this time around (80 hours, malpositioned baby and pre-e), I will probably agree to a c/s again if it's recommended. There are no sure things in "laborland," that is the one thing we can be sure of!

alisaterry, I hope you are able to find a better facility to birth your next baby at! There is no excuse for some of the things that happened to you and your family. Best of luck "processing" all of it.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I think next time I will just make sure I don't get the same doctor. I've heard nothing but wonderful things about Utah Valley Regional Medical Center, but after talking to some of the nurses, I found out mine is especially abrasive, and a bit anti-doula, anti-natural birth.

The rest of my stay was fine - the food was great, the lactation consultant was useful, and when DS ended up under bililights, they gave me a pump so I could get colostrum for them to supplement with instead of formula, and keep up my supply. They also brought him to me every three hours to nurse. But the night-time staff was just awful. I don't know why it would have been so hard for someone to say "I know it hurts to breathe, but you will be alright" or "I'm sorry your birth didn't turn out the way you planned" or "this is why you threw up green fluid." I still don't know the answer to that one.

That is why I am so glad I had midwife care. What doctor will spend an hour with you at each visit? What doctor will hug your DH when he bursts into tears because the birth has suddeny become scary? What doctor will come to your home after you get home from the hospital and spend two hours with you, talking through the experience with you, giving you sage advice about caring for your newborn and adjusting to new motherhood? She told me my job was to sit on the couch for two months and nurse and cuddle my baby. That was the best advice I ever received!

I think if I ever have a high risk pregnancy, I will pay a midwife just to meet with me every month anyway. Modern obstetrics are just so void of compassion and feeling. A c-section can still be a spiritual and meaningful birth if the attendants treat it that way - the emergence of a baby is sacred no matter how they enter the world. A woman who must put her life in danger and have her body cut into should be given some respect.

I was given a review card at the end of my stay and you can bet I was pretty clear about the doctor. I haven't even gone into everything he said and did - it would take too long and it just makes me angry. But I told the hospital all about it. I don't know if it will make a difference or not, but I said it, and it made me feel better.

Sorry about the


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

alisaterry ~ What you wrote above is just awesome!!! I will NEVER go back to strictly ob care. Having been through a c-section with midwives at my side, I absolutely can't imagine what it would have been like had I just been using doctors. Each day the doctors hurried in, asked how I was, scribbed something on my chart and walked out. My midwives would come in, sit down and talk for a while. No hurry whatsoever. I felt so much better having them to address my questions and concerns with. Even at my 6 week pp check up when my dd was going through fits of colic, the midwife took my concerns to heart and gave me lots of advice and told me I was doing a great job.

I do plan to vbac my next birth but the difference is that I will have a birth plan for a c-section in order to make it a more beautiful birth experiece rather than the factory-approach it was last time! No matter what I will have a midwife there again.


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

Yep, if I don't VBA2C my next one (which would have to be a HB, which my current mw doesn't do) I think I will use my midwife up until the end. She was wonderful from beginning to end and even came to see me in the hospital, and was awesome during the 6 week checkup. I think that although she did not want to totally cross her back up OB she stood up for me to hold out to 43 weeks, and that pretty much rocked.

As far as a new scar...they told me they were giving me a "tummy tuck" because it was a repeat c and now I can finally see what they mean, 11 weeks later.







:


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

That's a smart idea - making a contingency birthplan for a c-section. I wish I had bothered to study epidurals and internal monitoring and c-sections so at least I could have been more aware of what was happening to me. I was so determined to have a natural birth that I didn't educate myself at all on the hopefully unnecessary alternatives. I think a contingency birth plan is wise.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Wer actually had a section in our birth plan about cesareans...when we went for the hospital tour (we were the only couple that night so it was very friendly and the nurse was a little more chatty than I think she normally would be) one of the labor nurses told us she always recommends that people add a "just in case" c/s section to their birth plans. She said she has attended mamas whose unplanned c/s could have gone much more smoothly and happily if they'd already thought about their options and what they would like within the boundaries of a c/s experience.

Even though we thought it would never be used, we decided ahead of time that I'd have a spinal, that we'd like the surgical staff to be quiet and not talking about random stuff, that DH would go with DD to the nursery while I was being sewn up, that DD's first bath would be next to my bed in the recovery room, that I would BF in recovery, and that I wanted DD brought right to me rather than "shown off" to family and friends before I had a chance to hold her. Because we had already thought about this, when I wound up with an emergency c/s the staff already knew the sort of experience I needed. The surgical staff was wonderful and supportive, the student nurse who had been attending me during labor was there to hold my hand and tell me how amazing I was while DH and DD went to the nursery, there was an LC waiting with my doula in recovery and they both stayed until DD joined us and was nursing well, and DH helped the nurse give DD her first bath there next to the bed in the recovery room.

I had a lot of difficulty processing my c/s and am still working through the disappointment and feelings of guilt/inadaquecy but it does help to know that I was still able to have some say in what happened and how it happened.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I was wondering if there was a January thread that I missed? I am scheduled for a c-section this Thursday if my baby doesn't turn vertex (head down) by then. I'm kind of scared and looking forward to sharing with the other mommas here.

-Kelly


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I don't know about a January thread. Is your baby breech right now? My only suggestion is to make sure that the moment your baby emerges from your body, your birthing partner never leaves their side so that your baby does not come into the world and have no one to bond with for several hours. Ask that they not give your baby formula or sugar water, if it is your preference to breast feed. And remember that a baby being born into the world is sacred and holy no matter how he or she arrives, so a c-section does not have to be any less special, any less beautiful, or any less amazing than a regular birth.

Good luck and you are in my prayers for a baby turning before then!


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Good luck and I hope that baby turns!

I agree with the previous poster, make sure your partner can stay with the baby. See what your hospital policies are. With my c-section I was back in a delivery/recovery room bonding with my baby (and attempting to bf- not easy when you have no feeling below your arms) within an hour of her birth. Some places will let you hold the baby in the OR.

Good luck.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Good luck mama!

Definately let the labor and delivery nurses know what sort of experience you're looking for...they realize this sort of surgical delivery isn't your "first choice" and are often really open to helping you "customize" the experience as much as possible. These nurses are sometimes overworked, but in general they really want you to have a good experience and they can help find ways around hospital protocol if that is necessary. Don't be afraid to ask for what you want and need to be at peace with your delivery.

I agree that having your partner go with your little one is a great idea (it's what we did)...it can be a bit lonely in the OR without your partner, but having them with the brand new babe is really important. Also, you might want to request that as much as possible only your partner and you hold the baby during those first few hours. It was important to me to be able to bond with dd before showing her off to family and friends, and the nursing staff was great....they told my mom that everything had gone well, but they let me introduce the baby from my recovery room bed after dd, dh, and I had had a chance to nurse and get to know each other.

I hope your baby turns, but no matter what I hope your delivery is filled with joy and peace and speedy healing...congratulations on your soon to be here little one!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I recently switched to a midwife at a different hospital with a much lower c/s rate than the hospital I had DS at. Hoping for that VBAC, but mentally prepared (I think) for a c/s if things drag out.

What has been interesting for me is that as part of transferring my records from the hospital/OB, the midwife reviewed everything with me. I THOUGHT my OB did that - NOT. I had read on MDC to always request your records, but I didn't do that as I trusted my OB and believed she had shared everything with me.

I had an 80 hour labor, took pitocin and epi at about 55 or so hours, pushed for 3 hours, turns out baby was brow presentation - hard way to get out. (Even in the Ina May book I read recently she discusses how difficult that presentation is, and has had a couple of her patients end up in c/s because of it.) But from what I knew, the only serious complication I had was developing pre-e the last day, which made them "shut me down" and prep for the c/s. Turns out I also had HELLP syndrome with very low platelets, got 6 units of platelets before the c/s, and had chorioamnionitis (sp?) with a rising fever. I had no idea. Why did my OB not tell me these things? It is bothersome b/c she preferred me to schedule a repeat c/s, but did not share all the facts. I am still going to try for the VBAC, and my new providers will be watching for any signs of a repeat of all of this. But honestly had I known how sick I really was last time, I might have agreed to schedule the repeat c/s rather than risk going through all that again.

On the plus side, the MW and her backup OB were both impressed with the conservative and appropriate care I got at the previous hospital, saying they could have pushed me into a c/s much earlier given my lack of progress the first 3 days. And now I firmly believe my first c/s was necessary, no more nagging doubts about that.

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, we'll see what the next few weeks bring...


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Thankyou Kirsten and wombatclay for the advice. DH is definitely going to have our baby in his sight at all times.









Greenmansions, I'm glad you found out some things that confirmed that you really needed your c-section, for peace of mind. That really helps me when I have the reasons for a decision.

-Kelly


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm just getting ready to enter my third trimester (27 weeks today!), and BellyBean is breech.







She may still turn at this point, and I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for my "accidental" UC. If she doesn't turn in a few weeks, though, I may have to schedule a c-section.







I'm thinking lots of





















vertex thoughts at her... It's all that I can really do.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

posting an update about my 3rd c-section.

I had it at 36, weeks, 6 days due to PIH (though I also had GD). My epidural was flawless, and the surgery went well, though I felt more pressure than before. I asked not to be given any woozy drugs (versed?) and finally had a great female anesthesiologist who listened! When they got done with the section and the tubal my OB asked if I wanted the stitches or staples. Though I had wanted stitches, after being on the table for an hour, I was ready to be done and said to go ahead with the staples.

My baby ended up being transferred to a NICU across town for respiratory distress, and thankfully I had a miraculous c-section recovery and they released me from my hospital early (no beds in the one across town for me). My staples were removed on day 5 (my last one, that I had so much trouble with, was day 3) and my incision is just flawless, little pain, no openings, very quick recovery compared to my last.

My babe was released a week ago and we've managed now to transition to breastfeeding after the bottlefeeding at NICU.

So now my experience is 1) good recovery with stitches, 2) terrible recovery with staples 3) excellent recovery with staples. I think this last section recovery was not only easier than my previous sections, but also my previous vbacs as well.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

nak
gethane - it is wonderful that your surgery went well and your recovery was smooth. Congratulations on the birth of your precious little treasure!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Gethane, congrats on the birth of your new baby and so glad to hear your surgery went well this time!

Eilonwy have you checked out spinningbabies.com for ideas on helping your baby turn?


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Well, our DS didn't turn and didn't want to turn during the external version, so I had my c-section last Thursday. It went as well as it could though, thank goodness. Mysteriously, the Dr. didn't see a reason why he stayed breech... little bugger.

I'd love to share recovery /post c-section thoughts with you other Jan/Feb mamas. Maybe we can start a new thread...

I am finding that I'm more sore the last day or two again and wondering what's "normal". How is the incision going to feel as it heals and what can I do to make it heal better? Off to search for old threads in the meantime...

-Kelly


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Heyla mamas!

Since we seem to be getting going again after the holidays, I've created a Jan/Feb thread at http://www.mothering.com/discussions...97#post4495197

Brookesmom...congrats on your new babe! Why don't we move over to the Jan/Feb thread and talk about healing and support strategies? I know for me I was totally shocked by just how much I couldn't do in the first weeks after the c/s...

hugs to you and your newest addition!


----------



## zs25 (Mar 22, 2005)

hello, dear friends..
Its so good that this thread has been started..
We the cesarean lot too need lot of support and even though we would have preferred to have a v.birth, but what do we do..when we have no choice..
i have had two cesareans..and they were bad..especially my second one..
Now i am stated for a schdueld one in 10 days time..
My previous two cesarean were general anesthesia..and it was done by another dr.
The dr to whom i am showing now suggested that i go for a spinal one as she says it is the better of two..
i am thinking of going for it..
Can some of you please let me know your experiences with the spinal anesthisea?
i apologise for the spelling mistakes...


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

The spinal went quite well for me, zs25--it took quickly, worked completely, and lasted about 2 or 3 hours, if I recall correctly. I had no side effects or aftereffects, although some women do (it depends on the skill of your anaesthesiologist, I suppose, and the medications they actually use). I think the side effects are generally less than epidural, and the risks are certainly less than with general anaesthesia.

You might also want to check out this thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=348495


----------



## zs25 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you so much andi.
They were great resources.


----------



## hipcoolmama (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddledebi* 
Hi all,

I've read a lot of these threads but not posted much -- I am still so conflicted and hurting about my c-section that it's hard to talk about. You can read our story here You strong mamas are awesome inspiration though!

However, I do have a question. I am 14 weeks post-section and still kind of sore. It's not on the incision at all -- that feels pretty normal -- but for about 2-3 inches above it along the right side. It's tender -- like a bruise -- and I have very little sensation in the skin there. Is that normal? It still takes my breath away if DD1 barrels into me for a hug. I really want to start running again, but the bouncing of my pp belly really hurts in that spot.







Should I be concerned?

Thanks in advance, everyone!
-Debi


How are you doing now? Better? I can relate to your post. I am still having the pain and other sensations.


----------



## jks06457 (Mar 22, 2006)

i am pg with number 3 and had 2 prior c/s. i really wanted a VBAC until i got a copy of my records. my reasoning for my first c/s was completely wrong. once i learned that i have a narrow pelvis-aka TRUE CPD i knew that i was not willing to risk my baby's life for a VBAC. i would get a copy of your records and if there is anything you don't understand just ask. i held out until 34 weeks to schedule and would only schedule with in the week i was due. my OB is ok with this. she knows that i labor well, just can't deliver vaginally. it has also helped me a ton in coming to terms with my c/s. i had even called every CPM in my state and asked if they would take me on. glad i didn't go there though. a healthy baby is the most important thing in the world!!! just remeber this: just because your baby came out of your belly makes you no less a mother. you carried your child for 9 months and nurtured him/her in utero and will do so after birth. they way we enter the world is such a small thing in the grand scheme of life. having good parents, good friends and a wise being are just sooooo much more important. there is a All Children by C-Section tribe in finding your tribe that i find to be invaluable right now. best of luck mama. if there is a little vioce saying that this isn't right it most likely isn't, but if you discover that it was for a reason that might not reoccur then you can always try and if it doesn't happen you can always say that you tried.


----------

